# UniDisc?



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Will I be able to put my Rome Targas on a Burton custom? I heard Burton boards are made specifically for Burton bindings... (3 hole discs or something.) My Targas have a 4x4 disc, will that work fine on a burton board? or do i have to get a unidisc?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Rome bindings will fit on Burton Boards. Just look at the directions for the Targas. Adjust them to your liking.

As long as your discs look like this, you should be fine.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you so much Bagels, I was slightly freaking out for a few minutes there cause I saw some thing that said: Burton binding inserts are specially made for Burton Bindings... So yeah, haha I'm still learning  Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I e-mailed Rome when i ordered my 390's and they sent me some uni-discs for free pretty quickly...I'm sure they 'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

The only boards that are specifically designed for Burton bindings are the boards with the ICS (Infinite Channel System), these require a special base plate that Burton holds the pattent on. Your bindings will fit fit, even with it being set up as 4x4 bolt pattern. If you turn in 90 degrees, you will see exactly how it fits.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Burton just tries to make it so you can only use their bindings. My friend, before he knew much about snowboarding, he bought a Burton Bullet, and some nice bindings, but they wouldn't fit on his board. Some companies such as Rome have fixed this problem.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

phew thanks guys for the info  im learning so much i didnt know before


----------

